# Pop up ice fishing shelters



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Has anyone used one of these shelters (can't consider them a shanty) and do they provde decent protection from the wind, rain and snow? I was considering one of the ground blinds used for hunting but figured there are too many window openings to cope with. 
Any comments pro and con are welcomed.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I have one but haven't tried it yet. It seems to be made a little better for wind. My hunting blind is the dog house type and my ice is a Eskimo pop up hub style. These are just my opinion and someone that has used both may have more information.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

never tried mine but I had bought a hunting ground blind to double for a ice shanty....all the windows sealed (zipped) and mine had a zip out floor that I could open up 1/2 for the fishing holes.....I would think if it had zipper windows it would work just fine staked to the ice


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

I tried to use a hunting blind last year and it didn't work so well no matter how much snow I put around it or how many anchor points I had it would still try to fly away and it didn't hold heat worth a darn. THe only thing it did do was cut down on some of the sun so I could see down my holes little better.

I used the Ameriastep dog house blind.


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

I tried the ground blind thing too... Only tried it once


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

If it's windy you will need multiple people and a drill for the ice anchors but once set up very roomy and they hold the heat in quite well I have o my fishes out of an Eskimo Pop up I prefer a flip shanty with built in sled for my gear tho


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

Love my quickfish 3. Easy to transport set up and fish out of. If you buy a hunting blind you definatley need a set of ice stakes. I used mine on some of the coldest windiest days last year never a problem.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the reply's. I think I will be going with the Esk Quick 2.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Generally speaking, most Pop-Ups arent as mobile as the Flips. The Pop Ups do tend to be warmer though.

My favorite is the new model by Shappell: The Bay Runner.

The Bay Runner takes the pluses of Pop Ups and Flips to combine it into a brand new shelter. It's not large shanty and considered a 1 man or 1 1/2 man shanty.

Give it a look.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

I also like the bay runner. but I also get a vision of taking a ride inside of it in windy conditions. You would definitely have to anchor that sucker good.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

I just bought a brand new pop up this morning at gander mountain and already opened it up it's 8x8 feet, insulated, 6 ft 8 inches tall, 3 man could probably fit 4, comes with two nice ice fishing chairs, but all together a very good buy! Originally 299.99 marked down to 249.99 and also a $50 mail in rebate, so if u do that it's down to 199.99. They also have a 6x6 at 149.99, also has a $50 rebate to make it 99.99, not insulated, does not come with the two chairs. I think if ur interested u should definitely look into it today while the deal lasts!


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I got an eastman ice cube pop up from a member on here some years ago. They can be a pain putting up in heavy wind at times but it works great. Sometimes I will be out in it on the ice on some of the coldest days and have to take my coat off and sit in a tee shirt because its so warm.....but only during the day , the color is black and it absorbs a lot of heat. Once they are set up and anchored , as long as you dont plan to move around to other areas much , they are really comfortable and not bothered much by wind.


----------



## onemorecastt (Feb 13, 2011)

3" wood lags and a cordless impact make great anchors


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

bobberbucket said:


> I also like the bay runner. but I also get a vision of taking a ride inside of it in windy conditions. You would definitely have to anchor that sucker good.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


I own this shanty and that's not true at all. It's no different than a using a flip or cabin on the ice.




Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Just bought a Eskimoe 3 Quickfish from Mark's Bait and Tackle for $149.00!
This wil fish 3 people without being cramped as it is 70"x70' and has two doors. Only weighs 23#. Mark's is loaded with Ice fishing gear at really good prices.


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

Pop ups are fine. You just have to anchor it if it is real windy.


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

Shortdrift said:


> Just bought a Eskimoe 3 Quickfish from Mark's Bait and Tackle for $149.00!
> 
> This wil fish 3 people without being cramped as it is 70"x70' and has two doors. Only weighs 23#. Mark's is loaded with Ice fishing gear at really good prices.



Just bought Eskimo flip today from Marks Bait and Tackle. Never been there before but will definitely be back. Nice to see shantys set up to get a good idea what you are buying. Good price and friendly. 



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ICENUT (Apr 29, 2008)

I have a Jason Mitchell 5000 hub its huge inside light weight even insulated I JUST LOVE IT I SET IT UP ON Presque ISLE BAY WITH THE WIND HOWLING LAST YEAR NO PROBLEM.Do have to anchor it with cordless drill and guy lines only takes about a minute to set up. When you take down make sure u pop the top part down before u take off the tie downs or u will take ride!!!

icenut (Bill)


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Set up the Quickfish3 in the garage for the first time as a learning trial. Worked out fine and I really was surprised at the take down ease and storage. Got a tip to buy a deep socket and notch it to drive the hold downs with a cordless drill. I was totally impress with the room inside. No problem fishing three people and the two doors will work out well. Now all we need is ice.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

How are these pop-ups as far as heat goes? My dad has a Clam 5600, which is a suitcase style with a floor, but I'm worried that if I get a pop-up with no floor, it'll be a great deal cooler being directly on the ice. I've read posts that guys use those square foam floor things to make a make-shift floor, but I'm still not convinced. I'm worried the ice will eventually make my feet cold. Figure there's no better way to find out than to ask guys who use em! Thanks!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Use an old piece of carpet or even a piece of cardboard under your feet. Boots with a wide gap cleat pattern also raise the sole off the ice and will reduce the amount of cold conducted to your feet.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I take some sheets of carpet about 15"x24" and put 1 under heater to keep it from turning into a swimming pool and also how ever many people will be fishing put their feet on them.I carry the squares when I Carry my flip as well with my pop up. They work wonders and don't take up a lot of room. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

